
Linus Torvalds is pissed at Change.org, starts a petition - arnieswap
http://www.themukt.com/2014/08/08/linus-torvalds-pissed-change-org-starts-petitions/
======
jpetersonmn
I can't believe that they allow you to do anything without confirming your
email first....

